# Food products for low sugar diets



## cakespirit (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd love to see the day when cafes, wholefood shops and supermarket shop shelves cater for people on zero/low sugar diets in the same way that people who are gluten free, dairy free, and vegan currently are.   Is this just me?

But even though I live in a pretty innovative, foody city - such foods are still non existent.    

Or cafes are selling so called "sugar free foods" that are sweetened with things like honey, or maple syrup that in fact aren't low in sugars at all.

I always ask for low sugar cakes when I go to a cafe, knowing what the answer will be, just to hopefully set a seed in someone's mind.   I'm sometimes told that there is no demand for foods that are suitable for people following low sugar diets.

Am I the only person out there asking for it?


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 26, 2018)

I don’t worry about the sugar content as I am more concerned about the carb content, whether it is sugar or not.  Low sugar can often mean it is sweetners instead, which have interesting consequences for me.

I choose to ask for the carb count on anything I order in a cafe.  I was pleased when the local independent worked out the carbs for me on their cheese scones.


----------



## CathyB (Nov 26, 2018)

I often take a couple of slices of my Burgen bread out with me if I plan to go to a cafe with my daughter, I can then have a sandwich with everyone else but know I’m still low carb


----------



## Ljc (Nov 26, 2018)

I am not interested in the sugar content of foods etc . I just look at the carbohydrate content as  sugar is already included in the carb content in the nutritional details

It’s carbohydrates  especially  potatoes, rice, pasta, bread , juice , flour, fruit  etc that our bodies turn into glucose very quickly.

Their is a very handy guide many of us use when eating out it’s called carbs and cals


----------



## DaveB (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi. Yes, think carbs not just sugar.


----------



## cakespirit (Nov 28, 2018)

Sure. I'm careful with carbohydrates too.  So does anyone here ask for low carbs no sugar as a dietary requirement when they are being catered for or in cafes, restaurants etc?


----------



## cakespirit (Nov 28, 2018)

CathyB said:


> I often take a couple of slices of my Burgen bread out with me if I plan to go to a cafe with my daughter, I can then have a sandwich with everyone else but know I’m still low carb



What is Burgen Bread?


----------



## Robin (Nov 28, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> What is Burgen Bread?


Someone asked this yesterday, but I replied in a not very easy to find place! There you go.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/red-wine.78531/#post-869846


----------



## cakespirit (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks Robin!  I've been making my own bread from a book called the Grainfree Diet by Annabelle Lee. It's made from coconut flour, nuts and eggs.  It sounds a bit random but it works really well. It's the best low carb bread I've made so far.  Previous attempts have been dense and only been suitable for toasting.  But it's good to know of an alternative that I can just buy.  Following this diet usually means a lot of extra food prep.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 28, 2018)

Yup, Burgen is in all the supermarkets these days. Tesco, for sure.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 28, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> Sure. I'm careful with carbohydrates too.  So does anyone here ask for low carbs no sugar as a dietary requirement when they are being catered for or in cafes, restaurants etc?


I will ask for substitutes of things. Like no potatoes but extra veg/salad. I've taken my own bread or rolls to places without problems. Most places where I live are really good with that sort of thing.


----------



## Domesticgoddess (Nov 29, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> I'd love to see the day when cafes, wholefood shops and supermarket shop shelves cater for people on zero/low sugar diets in the same way that people who are gluten free, dairy free, and vegan currently are.   Is this just me?
> 
> But even though I live in a pretty innovative, foody city - such foods are still non existent.
> 
> ...


Hi, I asked the manager of Tesco today "Why when there is an epidemic of type 2 diabetes is there no section for low or nil sugar foods" Guess what? he did not know. I will follow this up when I have thought things over.


----------



## Carolg (Nov 30, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> Sure. I'm careful with carbohydrates too.  So does anyone here ask for low carbs no sugar as a dietary requirement when they are being catered for or in cafes, restaurants etc?


A colleague who was also type 2 ordered 2 diabetic meals when we went to an event. I was mortified when 2 huge salads appeared when everyone else god a buffet of sandwiches etc. It seemed to me very attention seeking,


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 30, 2018)

I used to tick the diabetes box for dietary requirement when going to work events or magistrate training, but stopped doing it for the reason you give, Carol. You do need some carbs to keep your brain going. Tired lettuce doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## travellor (Nov 30, 2018)

Domesticgoddess said:


> Hi, I asked the manager of Tesco today "Why when there is an epidemic of type 2 diabetes is there no section for low or nil sugar foods" Guess what? he did not know. I will follow this up when I have thought things over.



Why?
Not many would shop there.


----------



## travellor (Nov 30, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> Sure. I'm careful with carbohydrates too.  So does anyone here ask for low carbs no sugar as a dietary requirement when they are being catered for or in cafes, restaurants etc?



Not as such.
I tend to opt for healthy options.
Low fat, low salt, tend to eat more vegetables, ditch fried foods, avoid chips, potatoes, pasta, and swop for salad.
So that is low carb as well, to a degree.

Never really had an issue eating out doing that.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 30, 2018)

Domesticgoddess said:


> Hi, I asked the manager of Tesco today "Why when there is an epidemic of type 2 diabetes is there no section for low or nil sugar foods" Guess what? he did not know. I will follow this up when I have thought things over.


It's already there, it's called the salad and veg aisle.  People just need to be educated to make the right choices.  Removing sugar and replacing it with substitutes often has little, if any, effect on the total amount of carbs, which makes it all rather pointless.  We need to choose foods that don't have much carb in to start with.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 30, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> It's already there, it's called the salad and veg aisle.



And also the nuts and the bit down the back where they keep the seeds.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 30, 2018)

You are forgetting the meat isle.....


----------



## Madeline (Nov 30, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> You are forgetting the meat isle.....


That’s the best bit


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 1, 2018)

And cheese and eggs   Loads of supermarket aisles to go at!

I forgot to mention before, I once saw a "sugar free" Easter egg, out of curiosity I had a look at the nutritional information on the back and compared it with a "normal" Easter egg of the same size and brand.  The total carbohydrate count was identical!  And Tesco's "reduced sugar" strawberry jam actually contains MORE carbs in total than the sugary version!  This is why foods aren't allowed to be labelled "diabetic" any more, because most of them aren't actually any better for you, and it is a very misleading label.  Which is probably also why supermarkets don't have a special aisle for them.  (Even Frank's diabetic ice cream has been relabelled now, can't remember what they've changed it to but I was quite amused)

There isn't much point asking for a low sugar cake, when cake is made predominantly from flour which will make your blood sugar go up anyway.  If you're going to allow yourself a treat then you might as well just have a little bit of the sugary stuff. If you're on insulin you can count it and inject accordingly.  If not, you have to just weigh up whether the effect it will have on you is worth it once in a while, and avoid it the rest of the time.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> I'd love to see the day when cafes, wholefood shops and supermarket shop shelves cater for people on zero/low sugar diets in the same way that people who are gluten free, dairy free, and vegan currently are.   Is this just me?
> 
> But even though I live in a pretty innovative, foody city - such foods are still non existent.
> 
> ...


I keep out of the way of coffee shops etc. Good luck & I do not like cakes etc


----------



## Madeline (Dec 1, 2018)

I’m finding Belvita helpful if I get a sweet ‘carb’ craving. Just about to do the 2 hour test, so please pray for me that my BG isn’t through the roof, cos I’ll cry if I have to give them up.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 1, 2018)

10.9mmols. That’s not great, is it?


----------



## AdeV (Dec 1, 2018)

Madeline - what was it before you ate? If it went from somewhere in the 5s to basically 11... then no, not good; but if it was already 8-9, then it's a much smaller rise & the experiment would bear repeating from a lower starting level. (In my very-much-not-an-expert opinion!)


----------



## Madeline (Dec 1, 2018)

It was 5.9


----------



## AdeV (Dec 1, 2018)

Bummer  that's not ideal. Mind you.... that's my normal reaction to a Chinese takeaway meal.... so you could always have one of those instead  (that's not advice either BTW...)

Are you able to cook? Maybe some of these paleo breads might be an answer.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 1, 2018)

I just did 2 hour post dinner test (wholewheat spaghetti (frozen and reheated) with a quorn ragu...

7.5 YAAAY!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh Ade, if you knew just how much I was craving a pork fried rice


----------



## AdeV (Dec 2, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Oh Ade, if you knew just how much I was craving a pork fried rice



Yeah, I know the feeling... 

If it’s any consolation, my tea tonight was a corned beef sandwich and a smoked salmon sandwich (whole meal bread, which helps), went from 4.8 to 8.1 after 1hr, 7.8 after 2 hours. Damn you bread, why do you have to be so tasty!


----------



## DaveB (Dec 2, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I used to tick the diabetes box for dietary requirement when going to work events or magistrate training, but stopped doing it for the reason you give, Carol. You do need some carbs to keep your brain going. Tired lettuce doesn’t do it for me.


Actually you don't need any carbs eaten to keep the brain going. It can obtain all the glucose it needs from the proteins and fats you eat.


----------



## travellor (Dec 2, 2018)

DaveB said:


> Actually you don't need any carbs eaten to keep the brain going. It can obtain all the glucose it needs from the proteins and fats you eat.



I've seen that claimed before now as well.
But never met anyone that has survived on zero percent carb long term.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 2, 2018)

I tried Atkins about 20 years ago. It trashed my kidneys. I appreciate it’s different, Atkins was far more strict, but I still don’t feel comfortable going completely carbless


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2018)

DaveB said:


> Actually you don't need any carbs eaten to keep the brain going. It can obtain all the glucose it needs from the proteins and fats you eat.


Whilst at least some carb is preferable, the brain can still function without it. When I was very ill a few years back I couldn't eat anything for almost 3 weeks but my brain continued to function using the ketone bodies from my stored fat and muscle tissue. The drawback is that the blood ketones need insulin to help clear them from the body, and in undiagnosed Type 1 (or any insulin insufficiency, whether a Type 2 who injects or deliberate restriction e.g. diabulimia, or illness which may elevate blood glucose levels) this can lead to a build up of ketones and DKA. When I was ill I had to keep injecting insulin to make sure my ketones did not rise too high, but also had to avoid too much insulin as I was unable to treat a hypo (I couldn't drink either ).

So the statement is technically correct, but not something someone should attempt deliberately if they are on any type of medication or have medical conditions we cannot know about - medical advice should be sought


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2018)

Doing regular exercise help a lot. Once you stop moving its bad for the body


----------

